# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  bb link

## manol01

Καλημερα σε ολους

Εδω και λιγο καιρο ξεκινησαμε να στηνουμε ενα σταθμο στο βουνο Χτυπα που βρισκεται πανω απο τη Δροσια της Χαλκιδας. Θελουμε ενα bb link απο Παρνηθα αν γινεται.

----------


## klarabel

Αρχικά θα σου έλεγα να βρείτε λίνκ απο Ευβοια που είναι πολύ πιό εύκολο και πιό άμεσο, για να συνδεθείτε στον κορμό του δικτύου ενώ παράλληλα μπορείτε να βρείτε και βοήθεια για τα επόμενα λίνκ.


ΥΓ. Αν είσαι ο φίλος του Πέτρου πάρε με τηλ αύριο να τα πούμε.

----------


## john70

Στο χτυπα υπαρχεικομβος ήδη και αρκετοί κοιτούν προς τα εκει. Έλα σε συνενοηση με τους 

Spirosko , Θανάση

----------


## manol01

Παιδιά καλησπέρα

Όποιος μπορει να βοηθήσει και αν δυνατόν να με φέρει σε επικοινωνία με τον Spirosko. Μιας και στο wind. evia δεν μπορώ να μπω εδώ και δύο μέρες.

----------

